# Atlas Micro Jack Plate Relay replacement



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I’m trying to figure out how to remove and replace my Atlas Micro jack plate relays. The jack plate is no longer responding and having examined and replaced the 40 AMP fuse, I suspect it’s the relays due to the noises/clicks I heard. I am alright on trouble shooting and using a meter so I located my relays and hit a wall. How do you remove the relays? A long time ago, Smack posted a replacement 80 amp relay and I snagged two of them from his post as insurance but they don’t seem to be the same or I’ve not had enough coffee yet. The existing relays appear to be a sealed unit that TH Marine sells as a “rewrite kit”. I’m not sure, so before I go pulling and cutting I wanted to seek out the collective knowledge’s valued opinions. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Those look like they are potted with Scotchcast to fight water intrusion. You will need to buy a replacement if you want the same type. If not you can get two relays with harnesses from your local auto supply. One relay each for up and down. If you can find a double pole, double throw then you can do it with one relay. I believe it is just reversing polarity. Just be sure to put plenty of dielectric grease in the relay socket.

Also be sure to check for corrosion on all of your signal voltage connections. Low voltage to the the engagement side of the relay can make them act pretty stupid, even chatter.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

The Atlas relays are not the best quality - and because they are glued in place, you have to buy/replace the entire wiring harness when they fail. You could buy better quality relays and harness sockets for much less money, and make your own setup to allow easy relay swap/replacement out on the water, if they ever fail again. Here's a link on how to DIY:









Need jack plate help/advice


I am currently at the ramp. Just got the boat on the trailer, and the atlas Jack Plate is stuck all the way up. The actuator will raise it but does not lower it. Thought it might be a bad switch, so I disconnected the leads and made contact directly. There's a light click but no movement. Only wh...




mbgforum.com


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

This definitely helps and thank you both!

I have (momentary forward = up / momentary back = down) a switch mounted on my console that was included with the build, will that still work if I follow the diagram over on the MBG Forum?

I despise these Atlas jack plates and hope the Hull Marine Products jack plate comes to market soon. Definitely want to order his kit to make it a more reliable product but having trouble finding a shop to work on it and I’m not set up to lift an outboard in the garage.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bob's


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Marker10 said:


> I have (momentary forward = up / momentary back = down) a switch mounted on my console that was included with the build, will that still work if I follow the diagram over on the MBG Forum?


Yes. There should be a Blue wire (up), a Green wire (down), and a Purple wire (+) connected to the switch.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Marker10 said:


> I despise these Atlas jack plates and hope the Hull Marine Products jack plate comes to market soon. Definitely want to order his kit to make it a more reliable product but having trouble finding a shop to work on it and I’m not set up to lift an outboard in the garage.


I bought an inexpensive hydraulic folding shop crane/hoist at Harbor Freight a few years ago, around $180 back then, and it has paid for itself many times over. Takes up very little garage floor space when folded up.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

See post 18. Trim tab control is the same except you only need 2 relays.








Lenco Tab Switch


This can’t possibly be what they expect to last, the back of this switch panel with mother board is open to salty air? WTF, that will last about a week, is this for real?




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

As an update, I contacted TH Marine and provided some information about the issue. Their tech support was quick to respond but that was about all they were good for.

I located and traced the blue/green wires from the actuator and wired it directly to the battery which operated the jack plate. So it is indeed the relays that failed or are at least failing as operation is intermittent every so often using the switch. I inquired with TH Marine about the harness being under warranty and was told it’s a five year old JP on a three year old boat!?!? Not sure I can be held liable for it sitting in a box for two years but whatever.

I called a local shop and asked about the harness to see if was worth the effort to replace it with a stock part and was told they don’t have one and that PP makes a reversing relay set up that could be used but PP is out of stock. So I ordered new relays from the MBG group post and downloaded the wiring diagram and will get this thing buttoned by next weekend hopefully.

TH Marine has lost a customer. Unfortunately, I don’t think Bob’s has a plate to fit an Ankona Cayenne otherwise I’d be waiting in line to get one.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

This could be useful as well. Hull Marine Products relay bracket.

HMP Relay Bracket


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Waiting on the prototype bracket to come in. Will post photos once I get it fitted up. Should hopefully be ordering all of the necessary wiring to make a few harnesses to replace. Will likely offer just a replacement relay setup (cut existing wiring and crimp in place) as well as a full harness to replace everything. I have enough relays and sockets to make 5 or so harnesses already. Just trying to find time!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Marker10 said:


> This could be useful as well. Hull Marine Products relay bracket.
> 
> HMP Relay Bracket


Post pics of the original relays mounted to the skiff. Most TH marine jack plate problems are caused by electrical rigging.. location, salt spray exposure, trailering with plate up, not using silicone spray on the slides, not checking bolt torque occasionally, staying on the switch too long up or down, etc.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

sjrobin said:


> Post pics of the original relays mounted to the skiff. Most TH marine jack plate problems are caused by electrical rigging.. location, salt spray exposure, trailering with plate up, not using silicone spray on the slides, not checking bolt torque occasionally, staying on the switch too long up or down, etc.


I second this assessment. A lot of factors but if the relays that are there are shot then they need to be replaced. It's shocking that the original design is potted the way that it is and there are still failures - you wouldn't expect any saltwater intrusion but the "staying on the switch too long" could certainly be a factor in burnout on the relays.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Anyone know where I can order this breaker. It’s off The wiring harness of the atlas micro jack plate. I really don’t even know what’s it called.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

If you still have the OEM relays, pull them and check for dielectric grease. Mine were dry. Since I cleaned and greased the contacts the plate no longer works intermittently.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks. Pulled them apart and the were dry and just a little corroded. Cleaned them up added a little dielectric grease on the males and corrosion ex spray on the females. Jack plate works great.


----------

